# Whats Ya Best Kit And Kilo Recipe



## simpletotoro (7/5/07)

hi 
title says it all looking for new and varied kit & kilo recipes to add a little variety to life...
don't care how basic or advanced ...as long as there kit based...if you've got one ya reakon is a cracker please bung it in (hell post as many as you think as worthy)...add boil times...or anything you do do to tweak the old brew as well please...
heres a couple of my best so far ...damn basic decent drops i feel...

***below just a nice easy dinking pale ale***

INGREDIENTS: Tin: Coopers Pale Ale (1.7kg)

Sugars: 750g Light Dried Malt*, 250g dextrose, 
250g corn syrup.

Hops: Brewcraft Willamette hops 18 g @10 mins
Brewcraft Willamette hops 6 g @ 5 mins
Morgans finishing hops Pride of Ringwood 
12 g @ boiling water at flame out

Yeast: safale 04 yeast 11.5g (20/c)#


****below supposed to be a hoegaarden...would add maybe only 2 x 15 g orange peel (grated) next time and maybe 2 x teaspoons corriander seeds (crushed or cracked)..***

INGREDIENTS: Tin: Morgans golden sheaf wheat beer x 1 (1.7kg)

Sugars: 350g dextrose,250g LDM,500g muttons dried wheat malt.

Hops: Saaz and Green Bullet 
Hop schedule: 10g Saaz @15 mins
5g Saaz @5 mins
5g Saaz @flameout or 1 min
5g Green Bullet @ flameout or 1 min

Additional Ingredients: 2 teaspoons coriander, 40 g orange peel.
Additional Ingredients Schedule: 1 tsp coriander @15 mins
20 g orange peel @15 mins
1 tsp coriander @5 mins
20 g orange peel @5 mins

Yeast: Safale yeast 11.5g (18/c)

leave for at least 4-6 weeks bottle conditioning....

cheers simpletotoro


----------



## boingk (7/5/07)

I'd venture to say that two of mine [out of a total of seven] have come out well enough to warrant a post here. 

*Heineken:*

Tin: Wal's Lager 1.7kg

Sugars: 500g Light Malt / 250g Maltodextron / 250g Dextrose

Hops: 12g Tettnanger steeped in 250ml boiling water for 10~12min. Possibly boil for 15 or 20, as the resulting beer was slightly under-bittered for a Heineken. Otherwise, a top drop.

*Becks:*

Tin: X-tract Lager 3kg

Sugars: None

Hops: 12g Hallertau steeped in 250ml boiling water for 10~12min.

Came out beautifully after 3 weeks in the bottle...and only improving with age. Excellent head retention and flavour, aroma a bit lacking - possibly add a further 6 to 12g of Hallertau boiled for 2 or 3 minutes.

Both recipes primed to 8g/L with white sugar, and fermented sub 18'C with Saflager S24 yeast.


----------



## FazerPete (7/5/07)

I don't know if this qualifies as a K&K but the best I've ever made was a Country Brewer Oak Ale WetPak which had real oak chips in it. It comes as a complete kit with excellent instructions and requires a 1 hour boil and some grain steeping but I can really recommend it as something a little different. The oak flavour seems pretty strong at first but after a glass it really seems to mellow.

My second best is a pretty simple Muntons Strong Scottish Ale with 500g LDME, 200g DDME and 300 Dex with 15g of Fuggles pellets thrown in. It has a beautiful red colour and a big malty kick that I like.


----------



## brettprevans (7/5/07)

FazerPete said:


> I don't know if this qualifies as a K&K but the best I've ever made was a Country Brewer Oak Ale WetPak which had real oak chips in it. It comes as a complete kit with excellent instructions and requires a 1 hour boil and some grain steeping but I can really recommend it as something a little different. The oak flavour seems pretty strong at first but after a glass it really seems to mellow.
> 
> My second best is a pretty simple Muntons Strong Scottish Ale with 500g LDME, 200g DDME and 300 Dex with 15g of Fuggles pellets thrown in. It has a beautiful red colour and a big malty kick that I like.



hmmmm Muntons Scottish Ale. I just put one in the fermentor last night! god it smelled good. cant wait to try it again.

Was going to do a modified czech pilzner but forgot to buy the yeast I wanted (dumb-arse)


----------



## FazerPete (7/5/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> hmmmm Muntons Scottish Ale. I just put one in the fermentor last night! god it smelled good. cant wait to try it again.


Lucky sod!  I must put another one down soon. The only problem with them is you only get 17 ltrs out of it.  Very disappointing to put the beer into the keg and it's only 3/4 full.


----------



## simpletotoro (7/5/07)

my interest is already peaking...
will give the Heineken a whirl...and this Muntons Scottish Ale..never heard of it but i'm game ...actually you're description of it is starting to make me drool...
cheers keep 'em coming please...
simpletotoro
*edit spelling


----------



## sm0902 (7/5/07)

Here's a few of mine ... no particular order. All will be made again.

1. TCB Wetpak Summer Wheat
2. TCB Wetpak English Bitter

(Both require 1 hour on the stove. Kit includes grain, hops, etc)

Have tried other Wetpaks and can say they're all good. Currently brewing the European Pilsner at 11 degrees - can't wait for this one to be ready.

3. Coopers Pale Ale + 1.5kg (I think, or maybe it was a kilo?) Coopers Wheat (Liquid malt) + 500gr Coopers Brew Enhancer #2 + Desert spoon Amarillo (10 minutes/tea-bag boil) => Safale US-56 yeast

4. Brewers Selection India Pale Ale (15 litre wort kit -> just add 5 litres water) - very easy to make (almost boring), but very good beer. Will make a point of trying all the Brewers Selection kits over the next short while (just bottled the Aussie Pale Ale).

... SM


----------



## Tyred (7/5/07)

A sort of dunkelweizen

Morgans Golden Sheaf Wheat
Morgans Wheat Malt
Morgans Chocolate Malt
Hops - 10g Saaz 60 minute boil
- 10g Saaz 15 minute boil
- Hallertau at flame out
Used WLP300 which had been farmed off an earlier wheat beer.


----------



## danman (7/5/07)

my missus only drinks most beer under certain situations,but will drink this recipe till the cows come home,which must mean its good <_< 


Thomas Coopers Wheat Beer tin
1kg Dried Wheat Malt Extract
500g light dried malt extract
250g dried corn syrup
400g honey (boiled with 1L water then mixed into wort)
Wyeast 3068 yeast (made starter with 250g of the 1kg DWME)


Still a huge fave of mine too,made this brew a few times and it always makes me weak at the knees :beer:


----------



## bconnery (7/5/07)

These are all from a few years ago now but here they are...

I boiled my kits (reasons discussed at length in a post somewhere around here) but if you don't want to then just boil the ingredients when called for and add in the kit when you prefer too..

*Summer Wheat*

Morgans Whispering Wheat
40g Coriander in stocking bag. 2 or 3 limes and or lemons - rind & juice. Kaffir lime leaves. 200g honey. 
1kg wheat beer blend from HBS
Rind in boil at 15. Honey and juice and coriander and kaffir lime leaves in at 10. Sieve into fermenter. Add kit and sugar and cold water as usual. Coriander added in stocking bag to fermenter.

*St Clemens
*Brewmaster Belgian Ale
Wheat brew blend (500g dextrose 500g wheat) juice & rind of 4 oranges & 1 lemon, 75g coriander in stocking bag. Cascade and Hersbrucker finishing hops
kit, juice, rind and brew blend @ 15. Coriander @10. Strain into fermenter, add water and yeast then stocking bag of coriander seeds and finishing hops.


----------



## Slurpdog (7/5/07)

Probably my best so far.

*Chocolate Porter

*1 x tin Cascade Porter
1kg Dark DME
250gms cracked chocolate grain
15gms Fuggles
10gms Amarillo
US56 yeast

Add Tin to fermenter.
Steep grain in hot tap water for 25 mins in an insulated container.
Strain grain liquor into pot filled with 3L of hot water and add DME
Boil for 10 mins
Add boiled malt and liquor fermenter.
Throw all the hops in.
Top up to 20L
Hydrate and pitch yeast.
OG - 1060
FG - 1018

Lots of chocolate and dark malt coming through in this one.
Best beer I've made and simple as!
I keg my beers and so they get drunk fairly young but if you could bottle one of these and hold off for 3 to 6 months then I reckon it would be even better.


----------



## andreic (7/5/07)

My best K+K recipes were the Coopers Sparkling Ale as per instructions with a recultured coopers yeast (needs 3-4 months in the bottle though), and also an Amber Ale using the Morgan's Amber Ale kit as base. I put them in the following thread, which is a very good thread for K+K ideas...

Best K+K Recipe thread


----------



## glennheinzel (7/5/07)

I have to agree that the Country Brewer wetpaks are great. I guess the addition of hops and grains to a basic kit makes a world of difference to the flavour of the beer. Don't let the use of grain scare the newbie brewers because you merely soak them for a while and strain the water into the pot.

My favourite recipe would have to be a stout which is formulated as follows (with ingredients from Country Brewer)-
Wals Pale Ale (1.7kg)
Rapid Creek Stout (1.7kg)
Ultrabrew 1kg
Choc grain (150g steeped for 20 min)
Dark grain (100g steeped for 20 min)
Kent Goldings (30g steeped for 10 min)
Licorice (10 cm thrown into fermenter)
Standard dried yeast
8.2%abv (but very smooth and easy drinking)

It was very drinkable from the keg after one week. I will admit that (after only one week in the keg) the first glass was a bit rough, however the second+ beers always went down a little too easy for an 8.2%abv beer. 

It was interesting to note the stronger flavours breaking down and melding into an awesome beer over the course of three months.


----------



## andrewl (7/5/07)

This one has just finished carbing up about a week ago... And tastes bloody good already.

Morgans Dockside Stout Can (60 min boil)
200g Choc Grain (steeped 20 mins)
20g Goldings @ 60 mins
20g Goldings @ 30 mins
20g Goldings @ 10 mins
1k Stout mix (Bought from Country Brewer. No affiliations)
Made up to 21 litres

Wyeast 1084 Irish Red Ale

Primary for 7 days
Secondary for 10 days
Bulk primed with 160g Dextrose

Have to try and save a few of these over the winter break and see if they improve at all... Honestly think it is going to be a hard task!

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## RobboMC (8/5/07)

Every time I get this one out of the fridge it just dissappears. A nice easy drinking quaffing session pale ale.

Coopers Pale Ale kit
1/2 kg Morgans Caramalt Extract
1 kg Liquid Amber Malt 
1/4 kg Light DME
1/4 kg Brew Enhancer or Dex
30g Goldings ( 15 g boiled 45 min, 15 g boiled 20 min )


----------



## RobboMC (8/5/07)

Every time I get this one out of the fridge for guests it just dissappears. A nice easy drinking quaffing session pale ale.

Coopers Pale Ale kit
1/2 kg Morgans Caramalt Extract ( or more )
1 kg Liquid Amber Malt ( or more )
1/4 kg Light DME
1/4 kg Brew Enhancer or Dex
30g Goldings ( 15 g boiled 45 min, 15 g boiled 20 min )
15 g Fuggles (steeped 10 min in boiling water )

Dissolve DME in 2or 3 litres water by bringing to boil, add and boil Goldings for specified times.
Dissolve extracts & dex/BE in hot water in fermenter in usual K&K way,
add liquid from boiling through a strainer, add steeped Fuggles without straining.

Fill to 25 to 26 litres.

A nice English Ale yeast, my HBS has a dried one which makes life easy.

Usually takes about a week to ferment at 19 deg C


----------



## simpletotoro (11/5/07)

cheers people ...i like the sound of most of 'em ...got 4 cans of goo (1 stout 2 pale ale 3 draught 4 lager)
heaps of speciality grains & truckloads of hops ,fermentables (all types )and crap loads of yeast...hmm big brew weekend for me i thinks...the only goo thats taken is the lager for an octoberfest lager i want to try ...
will post recipe details for it if anyone wants it...

thanks for the inspiration 
simpletotoro


----------

